# Lead anchor setting tool



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

1/4" http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-868-Anchor-Expander-Caulking/dp/B001SGP1I6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1

3/8" http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-868-Anchor-Expander-Caulking/dp/B001SGP1I6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a hollow wall set.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> That's a hollow wall set.


Yes, and its a lead anchor set tool as well :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hacksaw said:


> My setting tool walked off the a couple of weeks ago and I wanted to know where to get the best price. I didn't realize how expensive they are.


So you stole your first one? Sounds like karma got ya


----------



## Hacksaw (Jan 26, 2013)

mcclary's electrical said:


> So you stole your first one? Sounds like karma got ya


No it was given to me when I was a 3rd year apprentice. An old timer who was retiring told me to keep it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Hacksaw said:


> No it was given to me when I was a 3rd year apprentice. An old timer who was retiring told me to keep it.


 well that didnt work out so well!sorry


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

I have been told by many journeymen that if I get my hands on one to try and hold on to it. Finally got one a month ago. It's been nice not having to track one down when needed.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Hacksaw said:


> My setting tool walked off the a couple of weeks ago and I wanted to know where to get the best price. I didn't realize how expensive they are.


I have had mine for 20 years, I picked up a new one when I lost the first.. Soon as I turned around, there was my lost one. 
They are expensive, but they last forever. I even use it when setting into solid concrete..


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Never seen a lead anchor before, what do you use it in concrete?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I have had mine for 20 years, I picked up a new one when I lost the first.. Soon as I turned around, there was my lost one.
> They are expensive, but they last forever. *I even use it when setting into solid concrete..*


If there's solid concrete, I always use a steel anchor.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

chewy said:


> Never seen a lead anchor before, what do you use it in concrete?



They are perfect for cinderblock


----------



## Hacksaw (Jan 26, 2013)

chewy said:


> Never seen a lead anchor before, what do you use it in concrete?


I use them in hadite block.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> Never seen a lead anchor before, what do you use it in concrete?


...our equivalent might be a Buildex _Tapcon_® [TapCon for short]:
















chewy said:


>



...or a_ Hilti_ Online - _Kwik Bolt_ 3 Wedge Anchor [quickbolt or wedge anchor]


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I even use it when setting into solid concrete..


Me too. I like not having too worry about the depth of the hole when drilling. You don't have to worry about drilling the hole too deep and needing longer screws. The hollow wall set tool always sets the anchor at the perfect depth.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> Me too. I like not having too worry about the depth of the hole when drilling. You don't have to worry about drilling the hole too deep and needing longer screws. The hollow wall set tool always sets the anchor at the perfect depth.


Yes, but it sets a much, much weaker anchor.

A piece of tape with a little flag hanging off your drill bit will make sure the hole is the correct depth every time and the flag will wipe away the pile of dust for you.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They make SDS bits the exact length for the anchor you use. Doesnt the lead melt in a fire?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chewy said:


> Doesnt the lead melt in a fire?


I dunno. People have always said that, but we've always used the anchors.

I'd be more worried about the thousands of pounds of MC held up in the ceiling by plastic tie wraps.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I dunno. People have always said that, but we've always used the anchors.
> 
> I'd be more worried about the thousands of pounds of MC held up in the ceiling by plastic tie wraps.


"Lead anchors" are not intended for overhead use:








http://www.fastenermart.com/html/anchors.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Celtic said:


> "Lead anchors" are not intended for overhead use:


I never have. I was speaking about equipment and racking attached to block walls.


----------



## willf650 (Jul 14, 2013)

Last time I bought one they were about $40. I got over zealous and blew it right through the block and lost it down the wall. That was about 14 years ago and I got sticker shock as well.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

HackWork said:


> I never have. I was speaking about equipment and racking attached to block walls.


I haven't seen any cinder block roofs. If its solid, I'll use a wedge, kwikbolt, stud anchor whatever you want to call them or drop-in, flush shell or any other name they're called.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Have not used a lead anchor in 30 + years. I use wedge anchors, single or double machine anchor. 
Any anchor that is not bottom bearing or a anchor that does not have drilled to a specific depth beats a lead anchor in my book any day


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Have not used a lead anchor in 30 + years. I use wedge anchors, single or double machine anchor.
> Any anchor that is not bottom bearing or a anchor that does not have drilled to a specific depth beats a lead anchor in my book any day


I have rarely seen a lead anchor that was properly installed with the hollow wall set fail.
I've seen more quick bolts pull out, tapcons, wedge, ect. 

Heck I watched my partner break his finger setting an anchor a few months ago. He was using a pair of channel locks to strike the tool. He missed twice... 
He sat down and said, "I confess all my sins."
I would have sworn he was going to pass out. 

I went and got my hammer and reset all the ones he tried to install.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The OPERATIVE WORD IS PROPERLY. I have seen very few lead anchors properly set. 

Why should I have to buy a specialized tool because I work a contractor that still buys 18th century anchors.

LC


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> The OPERATIVE WORD IS PROPERLY. I have seen very few lead anchors properly set.
> 
> Why should I have to buy a specialized tool because I work a contractor that still buys 18th century anchors.
> 
> LC


I agree with you. But it's the best we carry for use. We haven't moved into the 20th century yet were I work.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Grow a set . Go to Fastenal and buy some at least some 20 century anchors . Show your employer that this is the way most companies do it now.

LC


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Grow a set . Go to Fastenal and buy some at least some 20 century anchors . Show your employer that this is the way most companies do it now.
> 
> LC


Grow a set of what? 
I won't spend a penny of my $$$ when I can spend yours instead. Even then they will not crawl into the modern times. They are to busy reading emails, taking pictures of every piece of mail and listening into cell phone calls. Heck they need to scrape the pocket change to hit Syria.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> He was using a pair of channel licks to strike the tool.












Right tool for the right job :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Celtic said:


> Right tool for the right job :thumbsup:


You know that, I know that, the whole world knows that... 
Well except for my partner Don.. After 35 years in the trade he still isn't the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> You know that, I know that, the whole world knows that...
> Well except for my partner Don.. After 35 years in the trade he still isn't the brightest crayon in the box.


I shall steal that line and give you no credit. :thumbup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Grow a set . Go to Fastenal and buy some at least some 20 century anchors . Show your employer that this is the way most companies do it now.
> 
> LC


I have yet to find an anchor that works as well in a hollow wall environment. Sure, some of the wedge spready kinds of anchors work fine as long as you keep them under tension, but a well set lead anchor does not go in or pull out. I am using them by the bucket load on my current job ( prefab concrete wall system - 3/4" thick concrete over a foam core ).

I will happily try any other suggestion at this point.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

3/8" Hilti Togglers if the foam is soft enough to twist it into place.


----------

